# استخدام الأوتوكاد في المساحة



## newart (17 مارس 2008)

إليكم أخواني هذا الكتاب والذي يشرح فيه بإسهاب ووضوح كيفية استخدام الأوتوكاد في المساحة أتمنى لكم الفائدة

استخدام الأوتوكاد في المساحة

ونسألكم الدعاء بالتوفيق والصلاح​


----------



## مهندسه نرمين (18 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور على المساعده


----------



## مرادعبدالله (18 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## طالب مساحة (18 مارس 2008)

مشكووور أخي الفاضل ... 

وقد كنت ممن يبحث عن هذه النوعية من الكتب ... 

أسأل الله أن يوفقك أينما كنت وأن يرزقك الصلاح والتقوى ...


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (18 مارس 2008)

:13:مشكووور


----------



## ادهم محمود سالم (18 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## aboalm (19 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مساح جدة (19 مارس 2008)

*مساح جدة*

جزاك الله خير*** بصراحة شرح ممتاز وسهل


----------



## نصير محمد حسين (19 مارس 2008)

الحمد للة خالق الخلق


----------



## أبو العز حسن (19 مارس 2008)

وفقك الله و هداك و سدد خطاك


----------



## أبو العز حسن (19 مارس 2008)

شرح مفيد و مسهب بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedalmsah (19 مارس 2008)

لك يا اخي جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## ماتركس الفا (19 مارس 2008)

اخوانى المشتركين مساء الفل والياسمين


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المليونير الفقير (20 مارس 2008)

مشكور والله يارب يوفق الجميع ويسعد الكل


----------



## عبدة شيخون (20 مارس 2008)

شكور اخى الفاضل ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد الفجال (20 مارس 2008)

مشكور
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور 
:1:​


----------



## ابوهمام (21 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## raider_1 (21 مارس 2008)

thanks
that's fantastic effort


----------



## ركان (21 مارس 2008)

الله يجزاك خبر في الدنيا و الاخره


----------



## mohamed el safty (21 مارس 2008)

مشكور والله أسأل أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## modey (21 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو العلاء المصري (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسن احمد (28 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هدايت الوندي (28 أبريل 2008)

وفقك الله ولك كل الشكر اخي الكريم . .


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (29 أبريل 2008)

شكراً يا أخ newart هذا ماكنت أحتاجه وأبحث عنه ولكن لاأدري ماالمشكلة في موقع 4shared رغم أنه كان من المواقع الممتازة لرفع الملفات شكراً رغم أني لم أتمكن من تحميل الملف


----------



## الاسعدى (29 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م عبد الرزاق (29 أبريل 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر يـــــــــــــــــــا أخي الكريم:1:


----------



## م عبد الرزاق (29 أبريل 2008)

*م عبد الرزاق*

لك جزيل الشكر يـــــــــــــــــــا أخي الكريم:1:


----------



## م عبد الرزاق (29 أبريل 2008)

*م عبد الرزاق*

لك جزيل الشكر يـــــــــــــــــــا أخي الكريم:1:


----------



## م عبد الرزاق (29 أبريل 2008)

*م عبد الرزاق*

لك جزيل الشكر يـــــــــــــــــــا أخي الكريم:1:


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (30 أبريل 2008)

هل أصبح موقع 4shared يحتاج لتكوين حساب من أجل تحميل الملفات ؟كيف غدت طريقة التحميل من هذا الموقع رغم أنه كان من أكثر المواقع سهولة في الإستخدام؟أتمنى الإجابة وعدم الإهمال سواء من كاتب الموضوع أو من غيره


----------



## باسم مرزوق (30 أبريل 2008)

_:31:وفقك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه:31:_
_:31:وجزاك خيرا على المجهود.:31:_
_ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ_​


----------



## محمد احمد الاسوانى (2 مايو 2008)

واللة جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع هذا


----------



## محمد احمد الاسوانى (2 مايو 2008)

عظم الله الخير على لسانك


----------



## عبد الحميد يوسف (3 مايو 2008)

لك الشكر يا عزيزي


----------



## سمير ابن الشاطئ (3 مايو 2008)

مشكور كثير ...........................وبارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## نون محمود (10 مايو 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## latef72 (10 مايو 2008)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## meee (11 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا ً على الكتاب

ــــــــ تحياتي ـــــــ


----------



## خشبيل (11 مايو 2008)

جزاك لله خيرا


----------



## thunderbird-2006 (11 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكورين على هذا الكتاب ونتمني لك مزيد من التقدم والرقي


----------



## 2ben (11 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سلام علي الخزاعي (16 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لكم يا اصحاب الملتقى


----------



## newart (20 يونيو 2008)

ابداع الهندسة قال:


> شكراً يا أخ Newart هذا ماكنت أحتاجه وأبحث عنه ولكن لاأدري ماالمشكلة في موقع 4shared رغم أنه كان من المواقع الممتازة لرفع الملفات شكراً رغم أني لم أتمكن من تحميل الملف


عزيزي لقد قمت بأعادة التحميل مرة أخرى ولاتوجد مشاكل حاول مرة أخرى وأبلاغنا ليتم حل المشكلة وظمان وصول الملف اليك


----------



## باكير (26 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزيك كل خير و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## newart (28 يونيو 2008)




----------



## MOAIYED (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​


----------



## دنقلاوى (29 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رياض رمضان (29 يونيو 2008)

...والله مش تستاهل شكر بس ...تستاهل دعوة من قلبي لك في ظاهر الغيب ...
اللهم فرج عنك الكرب وازل عن قلبك الهم والغم واحفظك يا رب...
اكتر شي ساعدني وكنت اتمناه ....وهاي بوسة على راسك حبيبي


----------



## رياض رمضان (29 يونيو 2008)

...خسارة الملف معطوب


----------



## newart (30 يونيو 2008)

*مسار الملف والتحميل سليم ولاتوجد أي مشكلة حاول مرة أخرى*



رياض رمضان قال:


> ...خسارة الملف معطوب



عزيزي لقد قمت بأعادة التحميل مرة أخرى كتجربة ووجدت ان الملف والمسار سليم وليس معطوب وبأمكانك المحاولة مرة أخري


----------



## م عبد الرزاق (1 يوليو 2008)

*thank*

شكرا كثير على هل تعب


----------



## بن جدو (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamedalmsah (5 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز م/ ابو بكر حفظك الله عزوجل من اي مكروه ارجو منك برنامج لرسم القطاعات الطوليه لو كانت الاحداثيات او المناسيب بواسطه التوتال استيشن او الميزان
اخيك محمد علي محمد اخصائي مساحه من اسوان جمهوريه مصر العربيه وبريدي 
mohamedalmsah***********


----------



## عيسى الفلسطيني (5 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير وانشاالله سيكون في ميزان حسناتك مششششكورررر


----------



## دموع الاحزان (6 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر اخي على المشاركه


----------



## aa_nice2000 (8 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي علي المجهود الطيب ،


----------



## وسام العبيدي (9 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ناهده (10 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد غنيم (11 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير
و شكراً


----------



## المساح السلفى (12 يوليو 2008)

شرح ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## طريق الهندسة (12 يوليو 2008)

تسلم على الكتاب 

وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## ابو عجمية (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد البابلي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

الله ينور عليك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## خالد البابلي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم على الكتاب 

وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## خالد البابلي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير
و شكراً


----------



## خالد البابلي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير
و شكراً ونرجو التواصل


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل وباراك الله فيك


----------



## خالد البابلي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## خالد البابلي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل وباراك الله فيك


----------



## خالد البابلي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شرح ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## خالد البابلي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير
و شكراً ياطيب


----------



## خالد البابلي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شرح ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااز وكامل


----------



## اكرم جبار (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## عثمانكوف (11 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر


شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قصد محمد (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير 
اود ان أسال عن تحويل ملف الأوتوكاد الى ملف pdf 
رجاء شرح خطوات التحويل .أو اذا كان هناك برنامج خاص بذلك رجاء ارسال المصدر وكيفية الاستخدام 
وشكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا
قصد محمد 
kasd_mohamed***********


----------



## المساح مسلم (11 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر اخى على هذا الموضوع القيم وجزاك الله الخير


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 سبتمبر 2008)

هوووووووووووووووووو فين الكتاب


----------



## أنيس عيد جبران (13 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم الحبيب


----------



## ريمي محمد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اياد العبودي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا........لكن لو على غير رابط كان افضل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## newart (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اياد العبودي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا........لكن لو على غير رابط كان افضل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



مش فاهم هل فيه مشكلة في الرابط لان ال4شيرد هو من افضل الروابط واسهلها


----------



## سارة هندسة (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (19 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## ahmadj5 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور والله يارب يوفقك للخير


----------



## المساح88 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر .. وجزاك الله خير ..


----------



## الامين الخوجلابي (20 سبتمبر 2008)

اطلب حساب كميات بالاكسل


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكـرآ جزيلآ وإلي المزيد دائما


----------



## مهندسة مي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

:11::11::11:

الف شكر 0000 جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## latef72 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر*



newart قال:


> إليكم أخواني هذا الكتاب والذي يشرح فيه بإسهاب ووضوح كيفية استخدام الأوتوكاد في المساحة أتمنى لكم الفائدة​
> 
> استخدام الأوتوكاد في المساحة​
> 
> ...


 مشكور من كل قلبي


----------



## latef72 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## dr.usama (17 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله لكم


----------



## samsouma80 (17 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووور أخـــــــــــــــي


----------



## ali yacoub (17 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخي*


----------



## Mohamed Ela (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا الموضوع ممتاز مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## حسام يونس (18 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكور


----------



## ali992 (18 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي و ألف شكر


----------



## اكرم جبار (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## mostafammy (12 يونيو 2009)

يا ريت يا اخى ترفعه تانى لانه مو شغال


----------



## odwan (13 يونيو 2009)

طالب مساحة قال:


> مشكووور أخي الفاضل ...
> 
> وقد كنت ممن يبحث عن هذه النوعية من الكتب ...
> 
> أسأل الله أن يوفقك أينما كنت وأن يرزقك الصلاح والتقوى ...



رفع الله قدرك وحفظك وألف ألف ألف شكر وتقدير لك أخي الكريم


----------



## 7z1sj (10 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله الف خير و جعله الله في موازين حسناتك*​


----------



## ابن فضلان (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير فمنذ فترة وشخصي يبحث عن مثل هذا الكتاب المتخصص في الرسم المساحي حيث إن معظم الدورات التدريبية في الاوتوكاد تعلم الربنامج بصورة عامة وليس بصورة متخصصة.


----------



## عبدالله شكري (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اصدقائي


----------



## samsouma80 (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هدا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## البدال (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشــــــــــــــكور أخى


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق لك وللجميع
.........................0


----------



## التكماك (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع 

نتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع 

جاري التحميل ...............


----------



## رميثة ابو كفشة (21 يناير 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## طارق وبسنت (21 يناير 2010)

اشرك جزيل اجدا جدا جدا


----------



## samir16 (21 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## atiq1982 (25 يناير 2010)

Barka laho fik akhi


----------



## saber saleh (25 يناير 2010)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششكرلك


----------



## youssof ali (27 يناير 2010)

حياكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## mabrok saleh (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## اكرم جبار (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## africano800 (2 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## albsqlony (2 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## abdu1944 (19 يونيو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووور على المساعده*​


----------



## عبدالسلام الرايس (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## أبو ماجد (10 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس محمد النجم (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (18 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## moatef (19 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## احمدفتيحه (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير تم التحميل


----------



## civil devel (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررر يسلموووو


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاااااااااااك الله الف خير


----------



## houssein_zenhom (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## mehaia80 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

المعلومات مفيدة ومهمة جدا جدا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (28 نوفمبر 2010)

سلمت يداك


----------



## hosh123 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ظفرنواز (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرأ


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Rocker (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس على المساحى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

افادك الله وحباك ورعاك


----------



## abozeid_20 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله


----------



## engshoubra (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## كبل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## The civil (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## The civil (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## The civil (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااا اوي


----------



## sherif saad (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر ر


----------



## alagha omran (28 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك على هذه المعلومات وأرجوا الله أن يوفقك ويسدد خطاك


----------



## waleed741 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد تعليم الاتوكاد


----------



## JMJB (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخي*​


----------



## pedo_11 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hossamfidodido (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عطاالاحبابي (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا
لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## اي واحد (1 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الاضافة كتاب مفيد فعلاً​


----------



## زهير حيدر (2 مارس 2011)

بوركتم


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (2 مارس 2011)

شكىرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على المساعده


----------



## memo110 (3 مارس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز .


----------



## مهندس احمد السجاعى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## مؤمن حماده (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر 
بجد كنت محتاجه جدا جدا 
والف شكر تاني وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## لهون لهونى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## خضر سالم (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على الكتاب القيم


----------



## أبو ماجد (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mmzein (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكور اخى الفاضل ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## اكرم جبار (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## botek_2010 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ششششششششششششششككككككككككككككررررررررررررررااااااااا


----------



## محمد حسن عبقرينو (16 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## اللبيس (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## مهند منذر (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخويه انشالله احاول اقرا ومن اقرا ادعيلك


----------



## وليد الصفار (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل


----------



## وليد الصفار (20 أكتوبر 2011)

تالاتلتالا


----------



## وليد الصفار (20 أكتوبر 2011)

لبابالبا


----------



## وليد الصفار (20 أكتوبر 2011)

يبيليبسبضقضصضصقضصقضثصقثصفصثلقلثق


----------



## وليد الصفار (20 أكتوبر 2011)

نىتماتؤبءؤيئسئبلؤتالب


----------



## وليد الصفار (20 أكتوبر 2011)

لبايبسيبشبشيبسصشيشيسشيي


----------



## وليد الصفار (20 أكتوبر 2011)

يشربشسرشسرشؤبشيسش


----------



## engsasa (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## BLACKHOOK (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kaleedfor (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شرف الديلمي (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## لهون لهونى (13 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله


----------



## Eng**Ahmed (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## latef72 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا 
اللة يكثر من امثالك


----------



## كمال المجالي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــور مع خــــــالص المحبه وبالتوفيق


----------



## makzoom (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## محمود ابوفارة (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على الطرح الرائع


----------



## omed sharif (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## mohamed hassan mo (9 يناير 2012)

يا جماعه انا مش قادر احمل اى حاجه من هنا والموقع التانى 
ومعرفش ليه 
يريت حد يفيدنى ف الموضوع دا


----------



## mohamed hassan mo (9 يناير 2012)

انا بجد فى غاية الاحتياج لهذه المعلومات ووفقكم الله وجعل منكم العلم والايمان بارزا


----------



## سماعيل بيك (30 يناير 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sur amjad (30 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## حماده النجم (31 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (31 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس
وانا بشكر جميع اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب على مجهودهم الرائع فى حرصهم على سهولة
توصيل المادة العلميه لنا جميعا بهذا الشكل الرائع وندعوا من الله لهم بالتوفيق والنجاح وان يجعل
هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتهم يوم القيامه


----------



## محمد الفجال (1 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الرائعة


----------



## ss_online1 (4 فبراير 2012)

****~~~~~جزاكم الله خير الجزاء يا هندسة~~~~~****
م : سامح سمير 
مصر - دمياط


----------



## يوسف ابو سليم (17 فبراير 2012)

مشششششششششكور


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (17 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed rajeb (25 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## محمدالمصراوى (26 مارس 2012)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mmahsaa (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## محمد صبح (22 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياغالي


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (20 يوليو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/84768-استخدام-الأوتوكاد-في-المساحة/page5#ixzz21CVO6Ew1

​مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


​


----------



## osmancof (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## فؤاد قرارية (31 أغسطس 2012)

la;,v


----------



## crazy_eng48 (31 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن محمد السيد من (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وسأل الله لط التوفيق


----------



## gorgoniser (23 مايو 2014)

:20:


----------



## مصطفى العبسى (24 مايو 2014)

جزاك اللة خيرا مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## محمدفتحي غزي (15 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الامير حسن (15 يونيو 2014)

نزل لنا الكتاب تاني لو سمحت


----------

